# OmniGraffle flowchart for websites?



## freaky (Sep 14, 2005)

I was wondering if there's someone here who uses OmniGraffle to put together a flowchart for a website. If so, can you please post an example of two as I'm curious to see what they look like? I heard this is a great program to use for this and haven't really used it before.


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2005)

Do you mean a flowchart to put on the web or a flowchart on how a website is put together?


----------



## freaky (Sep 15, 2005)

I mean a flowchart that shows how sections/pages are linked together (similar to a sitemap).


----------



## RacerX (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't have any on my systems that aren't sites for clients, but I threw together this quick example based on my site.


----------

